# Chrome delete - DIY



## jfrankh (Feb 7, 2021)

I recently blacked out my 19' R Line. I see a lot of posts about people wanting to do this. I used the new HyperDip Shadowblack. I ran out and didn't have enough for the roof rack but I have more paint on the way. On the front emblem is a vinyl skin from Vinyl Mods. It turned out great, super easy to do.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

That looks awesome. Is HyperDip more like Plasti Dip or paint?


----------



## bbredstang (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks really great man! I have been toiling between DIY vinyl or Hyperdip gloss on ours and seeing your results, I may give the Hyperdip a try.


----------



## zender01 (Jul 18, 2015)

jfrankh said:


> I recently blacked out my 19' R Line. I see a lot of posts about people wanting to do this. I used the new HyperDip Shadowblack. I ran out and didn't have enough for the roof rack but I have more paint on the way. On the front emblem is a vinyl skin from Vinyl Mods. It turned out great, super easy to do.
> View attachment 67455
> 
> View attachment 67456
> ...


Do you have a link to the vinylmod you used?? I'm not seeing one for the altas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

I found this, but not 100% sure if it fits. [mention]jfrankh [/mention] can you confirm which one you picked up?









2019+ (7th Gen) VW Jetta GLI - Front VW w/ ACC Emblem Overlay - New VW Design


Did you want to Black out the your front VW Emblem, but you cannot replace the emblem due to the Adaptive Cruise Control radar? We now have a VinylMod for you! With this overlay, you can simply place it on top of your existing emblem, without worrying about it affecting your the Radar Sensors...




vinylmod.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLineWeasel (Jul 1, 2020)

That turned out great. I will say, and don't be too harsh on me, that these black outs on all of the Atlas' would look better if there was a way to remove the chrome "W" in the headlight assembly. It just looks like a missed step at the moment to me.


----------



## mpukit (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm in the process of doing a partial chrome delete on my SEL - @jfrankh for the chrome on the grill, did you remove the chrome on the grill to black out the chrome? Curious because I didn't at first, but am going back to do it properly now and want to wrap the trim completely for a more stealth look - but worry I will break the clips holding on the chrome!


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

I was told by the dealership that you should disconnect the battery before you remove the grill if you have the radar behind the VW emblem. Just an FYI. I don’t really know what all the implications are.


----------



## Jasonckneese (Dec 7, 2012)

Did anyone ever figure out which Vinyl Mod to order for the Atlas?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

shadytheatlas said:


> I was told by the dealership that you should disconnect the battery before you remove the grill if you have the radar behind the VW emblem. Just an FYI. I don’t really know what all the implications are.


I did mine without disconnecting battery but don't turn anything on or off while radar is unwired otherwise you will end up with $500 calibration


----------



## Jasonckneese (Dec 7, 2012)

Just as an fyi, I chatted with Vinyl Mods today. They said to use the Tiguan overlay on the Atlas. I haven't ordered it, so I cannot confirm the accuracy, but it's what they told me.









2016+ (2nd Gen) VW Tiguan - Front VW w/ ACC Emblem Overlay - New VW Design


Did you want to Black out the your front VW Emblem, but you cannot replace the emblem due to the Adaptive Cruise Control radar? We now have a VinylMod for you! With this overlay, you can simply place it on top of your existing emblem, without worrying about it affecting your the Radar Sensors...




vinylmod.com


----------



## Pun_0013 (Mar 4, 2020)

I order one last week and should be receiving it in the next couple days. I will check back in to let everyone know how it fits. 


Jasonckneese said:


> Just as an fyi, I chatted with Vinyl Mods today. They said to use the Tiguan overlay on the Atlas. I haven't ordered it, so I cannot confirm the accuracy, but it's what they told me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jasonckneese said:


> Just as an fyi, I chatted with Vinyl Mods today. They said to use the Tiguan overlay on the Atlas. I haven't ordered it, so I cannot confirm the accuracy, but it's what they told me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jasonckneese (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks - Can't wait to see how it works out.



Pun_0013 said:


> I order one last week and should be receiving it in the next couple days. I will check back in to let everyone know how it fits.


----------



## ACSRLINE (Oct 20, 2020)

how well does the plastidip hold up?


----------



## Pun_0013 (Mar 4, 2020)

It worked out well. Here is a picture. I am glad I order it. 





Jasonckneese said:


> Thanks - Can't wait to see how it works out.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

If you guys want an alternative, there is this. ABS mold of the grill and surrounding pieces









For 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim Matt Black | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for For 2018-2019 Volkswagen Atlas Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim Matt Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonckneese (Dec 7, 2012)

Pun_0013 said:


> View attachment 71256
> It worked out well. Here is a picture. I am glad I order it.


Looks great! Any issues with the ACC that you've noticed? Now you just need to black out the rest!!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun_0013 (Mar 4, 2020)

I just got a chance to drive it on a long trip and I did not have any issues with the ACC. Also I took your advice and I’m almost done blacking out the rest of the grill. Thanks 


Jasonckneese said:


> Looks great! Any issues with the ACC that you've noticed? Now you just need to black out the rest!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonckneese (Dec 7, 2012)

Awesome to hear. I'm waiting on mine to arrive. How is the rest of the grill looking?



Pun_0013 said:


> I just got a chance to drive it on a long trip and I did not have any issues with the ACC. Also I took your advice and I’m almost done blacking out the rest of the grill. Thanks


----------



## BLo408 (Feb 25, 2021)

Just hyperdipped all my chrome!


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

BLo408 said:


> Just hyperdipped all my chrome!
> View attachment 80769
> View attachment 80770
> View attachment 80771
> View attachment 80772


Looks great. For something like this, do you mask off up to the edges of the chrome? I watched their videos and they sometimes would leave an area around where they would spray and then peel off the excess. I'm most interested in doing the "exhaust" tips. The rest I can vinyl wrap myself.


----------



## BLo408 (Feb 25, 2021)

bboshart said:


> Looks great. For something like this, do you mask off up to the edges of the chrome? I watched their videos and they sometimes would leave an area around where they would spray and then peel off the excess. I'm most interested in doing the "exhaust" tips. The rest I can vinyl wrap myself.


I didn't leave a gap initially and it took some of the dip off of the chrome. Then I re-did it with a gap and it broke itself perfectly and the chrome was completely covered. I would definitely tape off and just leave like a half of an inch to an inch gap and just cover the entire area.


----------



## Medik101 (Jan 13, 2021)

Pun_0013 said:


> View attachment 71256
> It worked out well. Here is a picture. I am glad I order it.


Love the "ATLAS" logo on the front... thinking of doing the same thing to mine. 1st time I've seen someone else think the same...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Looks Explorerish in all black.


----------



## Fatrick (Apr 28, 2021)

BLo408 said:


> Just hyperdipped all my chrome!
> View attachment 80769
> View attachment 80770
> View attachment 80771
> View attachment 80772


Excellent work man. Looks fantastic!! 
How's it all holding up so far? I'm anxious to do it if it chips or peels easily...


----------



## BLo408 (Feb 25, 2021)

Fatrick said:


> Excellent work man. Looks fantastic!!
> How's it all holding up so far? I'm anxious to do it if it chips or peels easily...


Thank you. And so far so good surprisingly. There are a few spots i wish I would've applied a few more coats but I'm the only one that can tell lol. I would've just been a little more patient. I got a little too excited. Also our dog scratched the rear big trim piece by the rear door so I ended up just getting a black rubber trim piece and works way better


----------



## Fatrick (Apr 28, 2021)

BLo408 said:


> Thank you. And so far so good surprisingly. There are a few spots i wish I would've applied a few more coats but I'm the only one that can tell lol. I would've just been a little more patient. I got a little too excited. Also our dog scratched the rear big trim piece by the rear door so I ended up just getting a black rubber trim piece and works way better


Stoked to hear that! Would you mind elaborating on your process and any learnings, tips of advice (or photos)? I think it's time I bite the bullet and just go for it. 

For rear trim, I actually did my first mod on my Atlas. Got some bulk surfboard traction pad material from Amazon, cut a template, and made my own. With kids/dogs, I wanted more protection than what I saw out there currently available.


----------



## BLo408 (Feb 25, 2021)

Fatrick said:


> Stoked to hear that! Would you mind elaborating on your process and any learnings, tips of advice (or photos)? I think it's time I bite the bullet and just go for it.
> 
> For rear trim, I actually did my first mod on my Atlas. Got some bulk surfboard traction pad material from Amazon, cut a template, and made my own. With kids/dogs, I wanted more protection than what I saw out there currently available.
> 
> View attachment 118239


That came out good! Sure its durable. So I used hyper dip. Which i found to be a little easier to work with. Breaks off easier and cleaner than plasti dip. When tearing the excess I would do as they recommend. Tearing at a 45° angle. The trim between the front doors and the side mirrors is a little tough to get to so just have to do multiple small coats in those tough areas. But from what I remember that was the main tough spot. I'm not sure how you wash yours but I do it at home and have no issues with bugs coming off the grill which is the obvious main area that will need cleaning. Not going to test the waters on a drive through car wash and run the risk. Next wash i do I'll take some pictures and show where i would've done better. Should be later this week. Hope that helps. Also take your time and tape off areas WELL. I still have some spots where I'm rubbing the hyper dip off, although it does come off very easily. Take the time and mask off the areas lol.


----------



## BLo408 (Feb 25, 2021)

Fatrick said:


> Stoked to hear that! Would you mind elaborating on your process and any learnings, tips of advice (or photos)? I think it's time I bite the bullet and just go for it.
> 
> For rear trim, I actually did my first mod on my Atlas. Got some bulk surfboard traction pad material from Amazon, cut a template, and made my own. With kids/dogs, I wanted more protection than what I saw out there currently available.
> 
> View attachment 118239


----------



## Mark Slomski (Aug 25, 2019)

BLo408 said:


> Just hyperdipped all my chrome!
> View attachment 80769
> View attachment 80770
> View attachment 80771
> View attachment 80772


JDR wheel twin here did our Cross Sport up a little while back.


----------



## BLo408 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mark Slomski said:


> JDR wheel twin here did our Cross Sport up a little while back.
> View attachment 124536
> View attachment 124537
> View attachment 124538


Those look good! That's the color I originally wanted but couldn't pass up a deal. Looks like you did some plasti dipped some emblems also?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I vinyl wrap my CS chrome on windows trim and front grill.
Grill is so complicated and I have couple places where I can't get rid of air bubbles .
Is anyone with wrapping experience can tell me if they will go away or I have to leave with them or start over again























Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

eBay ABS overlay on chrome parts of grill and headlights:


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> eBay ABS overlay on chrome parts of grill and headlights:


Did you black out the headlights? And how much was the abs kit

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

chompa1422 said:


> Did you black out the headlights? And how much was the abs kit
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


I applied tinted film over the headlights:

VViViD Dark Black Headlight Taillight Tint Air-Release Vinyl Wrap Film Roll (60" x 18") https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08428KHK...abc_7CKJGWN16NDT9ABMEWC8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

and this is the kit I used on the chrome (about $10 more than what I paid in March of this year)









2018-2019 For Volkswagen Atlas Glossy Black Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2018-2019 For Volkswagen Atlas Glossy Black Front Center Grille Grill Cover Trim at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> I applied tinted film over the headlights:
> 
> VViViD Dark Black Headlight Taillight Tint Air-Release Vinyl Wrap Film Roll (60" x 18") https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08428KHK...abc_7CKJGWN16NDT9ABMEWC8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Sorry this is the tint for the headlights:

VViViD Air-Tint Headlight/Tail... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X4JBHMB?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share 

I actually used the other tint to cover the chrome strip at the rear


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> Sorry this is the tint for the headlights:
> 
> VViViD Air-Tint Headlight/Tail... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X4JBHMB?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> I actually used the other tint to cover the chrome strip at the rear


Oh nice I've been wanting to cover that also thanks 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> Sorry this is the tint for the headlights:
> 
> VViViD Air-Tint Headlight/Tail... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X4JBHMB?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> I actually used the other tint to cover the chrome strip at the rear


Weird that it's giving me a page cannot be displayed


Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfrankh (Feb 7, 2021)

Pun_0013 said:


> View attachment 71256
> It worked out well. Here is a picture. I am glad I order it.


Did you order those Atlas letters and stick them on yourself? Or do the newer models have that? It looks great. When I was shopping for the VW, I test drove a Telluride and it has letters like that across the front that look decent. 
Very nice job.


----------



## jfrankh (Feb 7, 2021)

I didn't realize this post had a bunch of questions that I wasn't answering. I apologize. 
Blo408 your white VW looks legit. Real nice job. Is there a reason you left the lower valance on your front grill gray?

I have not had any issues at all with the vinyl wrap on my emblem. ACC works flawlessly. 
I ordered from two different places, vinylmod.com and badgeskins.com, both are pretty much the same quality, I ordered the old VW logo from one and the new VW logo from another. Neither site lists Atlas but Tiguan, Passat, and others have the same size emblem on the front. 

I'm actually going to re-do my Atlas in the next couple of weeks with the Black Emerald Hyperdip just to try something different. I'll take some pictures of my tape and procedures for the couple ppl asking how much space to leave. I have done a few other vehicles since the Atlas and I have learned a few things along the way. Definitely do a couple more coats than you think you need, thicker is better, especially when pulling it off. Temp and humidity play a huge role in how it lays down, dry time, etc. I have a heated garage but I started heating my cans in hot water and it made a world of difference.


----------



## jfrankh (Feb 7, 2021)

arkitect06 said:


> eBay ABS overlay on chrome parts of grill and headlights:


Wow, those headlights look amazing! What a huge difference. I just ordered myself some. Great job. 
Are those actually amber plastic housing on the fogs? Did you do anything to the sides or rear? 
Really nice-looking R Line. I'm starting to see a lot more Atlass' out in the wild but not many R Lines.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

chompa1422 said:


> Weird that it's giving me a page cannot be displayed
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


VViViD Air-Tint Headlight/Tail Light Window Tint (12" x 48", Smoke Black) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X4JBHM...abc_YJJZFYT8KQHZYZQBMYZP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Hopefully that link works.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

jfrankh said:


> Wow, those headlights look amazing! What a huge difference. I just ordered myself some. Great job.
> Are those actually amber plastic housing on the fogs? Did you do anything to the sides or rear?
> Really nice-looking R Line. I'm starting to see a lot more Atlass' out in the wild but not many R Lines.


Amber film over the fog lights as I have programmed them to be turn signals. I am getting my Trentons powdercoated and will post some photos once complete.


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> Amber film over the fog lights as I have programmed them to be turn signals. I am getting my Trentons powdercoated and will post some photos once complete.


How did you do that? Been wanting to remove them as turning lights 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> VViViD Air-Tint Headlight/Tail Light Window Tint (12" x 48", Smoke Black) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X4JBHM...abc_YJJZFYT8KQHZYZQBMYZP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> Hopefully that link works.


Same thing weird









Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

chompa1422 said:


> Same thing weird
> View attachment 127643
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


That is weird if the other links worked. I would just type the product into search on Amazon and it should pop up. 
I posted under “Anyone using OBDEleven” post #772 instructions with video on the fogs to turn signals. Don’t want to hijack this thread.
Hope this helps!


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> That is weird if the other links worked. I would just type the product into search on Amazon and it should pop up.
> I posted under “Anyone using OBDEleven” post #772 instructions with video on the fogs to turn signals. Don’t want to hijack this thread.
> Hope this helps!


Yeah that's what I did i ordered alrrady thanks

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

chompa1422 said:


> Yeah that's what I did i ordered alrrady thanks
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Powder-coated wheels and Hyper dipped the chrome “exhaust tips”.


----------



## Flamingmoe91 (11 mo ago)

how man cans of hyperdip did you use? 



jfrankh said:


> I recently blacked out my 19' R Line. I see a lot of posts about people wanting to do this. I used the new HyperDip Shadowblack. I ran out and didn't have enough for the roof rack but I have more paint on the way. On the front emblem is a vinyl skin from Vinyl Mods. It turned out great, super easy to do.
> View attachment 67455
> 
> View attachment 67456
> ...





jfrankh said:


> I recently blacked out my 19' R Line. I see a lot of posts about people wanting to do this. I used the new HyperDip Shadowblack. I ran out and didn't have enough for the roof rack but I have more paint on the way. On the front emblem is a vinyl skin from Vinyl Mods. It turned out great, super easy to do.
> View attachment 67455
> 
> View attachment 67456
> ...


----------



## Fatrick (Apr 28, 2021)

Pun_0013 said:


> View attachment 71256
> It worked out well. Here is a picture. I am glad I order it.


Sorry for responding to an old thread...
I'm curious how your front emblem is flat. Mine is like below. 

Would this work for me too?


----------

